# Generation Gap



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 29, 2016)

For those born before England FC last won the World Cup .........what do you think a 10 year old would find difficult to comprehend ?

I shall start with.........
Having to fit a plug on a newly bought electrical appliance.
Paying Â£100 for a washing machine in 1970.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2016)

Having to get out of your chair to turn over the tv.

Outside toilets, I remember my grandad having one and found it very exciting.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 29, 2016)

Using a dial on a phone to make a call.

12 pence in a shilling and 20 shillings in a pound.

using log tables in maths.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2016)

Having to dial a phone rather than push buttons....


----------



## Tongo (Dec 29, 2016)

Saving up to buy something rather than 'buying' it on tick.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2016)

Using tape cassettes in the car stereo
Or recording tv on vhs and having to rewind it to view


----------



## Craigg (Dec 29, 2016)

Actually speaking to someone else, rather than texting them.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Using a slide rule , or mental arithmetic before calculators.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2016)

Hardly any sort of shop being open after noon on a Sunday


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Pubs closing at 10 pm.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 29, 2016)

The mighty biro being a cassette tapes saviour. 

Wednesday afternoon closing.

Having to wait until the precise time to watch your fav tv show, and if you missed it, you missed it!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Using tape cassettes in the car stereo
Or recording tv on vhs and having to rewind it to view
		
Click to expand...

And the remote control connected by a wire&#128515;


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 29, 2016)

A sentence that doesn't contain the word 'Like'


----------



## Dasit (Dec 29, 2016)

Ringing a girl and having to speak to her mum or dad first


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 29, 2016)

Dasit said:



			Ringing a girl and having to speak to her mum or dad first
		
Click to expand...

Thats a good one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2016)

A coal fire and having coal delivered


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 29, 2016)

Doing the grate in the morning and lighting gas lamps at  night( they always popped)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2016)

Watching the coal man fill up the coal bunker.

Having a milkman deliver the milk .

Morning and afternoon post deliveries


----------



## Tongo (Dec 29, 2016)

Only having a choice of 3/4 TV channels


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 29, 2016)

Being told what to wear to play a leisure pursuit?


----------



## delc (Dec 29, 2016)

Trains on some normal lines still being pulled by steam locomotives!


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2016)

Making a reverse charge call from a phone box to get picked up as you've drank all your money.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2016)

Being clouted  round the head by a teacher


----------



## DCB (Dec 29, 2016)

Lighting the pilot light on the fridge.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 29, 2016)

Wearing short shorts all year round.

Forced to drink Milk at school , warm in the summer and iced up in winter.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 29, 2016)

Having to wind up your watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2016)

Fish said:



			Making a reverse charge call from a phone box to get picked up as you've drank all your money.
		
Click to expand...

Or, two rings being the signal to be collected.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 29, 2016)

Thinning a wedge shot & having to change balls because the cover is coming off the old one.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 29, 2016)

The thrill of spending your pocket money on a 7" single from Woolies.


----------



## CliveW (Dec 29, 2016)

Petrol at 3/10  (19p ) a gallon!


----------



## CliveW (Dec 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A coal fire and having coal delivered
		
Click to expand...

We still have that.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A coal fire and having coal delivered
		
Click to expand...

Heyup some of us still do  cheers Clive. &#128077;

hitting the telly on the top or side to get a signal, moving the aerial to get a signal.

scraping the ice off the inside of me bedroom window to open it.

Chip pans.

carol singing before Christmas and making a small fortune.

leaded petrol.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2016)

Watching Dad's Army, Steptoe & Son, Porridge etc first time round


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 29, 2016)

Being out all day on your bike with your mates with no way of being contacted by parents and knowing you had to be home in time for tea.


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2016)

Riding around entries (no gates) on your bikes with playing cards on clothes pegs in the spokes to make them sound like motorbikes &#128563;


----------



## Craigg (Dec 29, 2016)

Clambering around the local skips trying to find pram wheels for making a Go-Kart


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2016)

Waiting for Emlyn Hughes International Soccer to load


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Craigg said:



			Clambering around the local skips trying to find pram wheels for making a Go-Kart
		
Click to expand...

We called them boggeys .


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 29, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			We called them boggeys .
		
Click to expand...

 
Pram wheels came out your nose?


----------



## xcore (Dec 29, 2016)

Blimey how old are you guys!:lol:


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 29, 2016)

xcore said:



			Blimey how old are you guys!:lol:
		
Click to expand...


Have you seen the  nursing  home on the simpsons?
that's this lot :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 29, 2016)

Playing outside til dark or after 

Waiting up for Match of the day to see soccer highlights 

Good Neighbours that look out for each other


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 29, 2016)

Having to record the top 40 off the radio and remembering to press pause during all the talking. Then using a Tape to Tape deck to make copies for your mates.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 29, 2016)

Having a pension. 
Being able to buy a house.
Social welfare. 

Old people had it easy.


----------



## CliveW (Dec 29, 2016)

Listening for the football results on the wireless on a Saturday night to check the pools.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2016)

CliveW said:



			Listening for the football results on the wireless on a Saturday night to check the pools.
		
Click to expand...

Having only 2 channels on the TV, and having to get up to change channels


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 29, 2016)

CliveW said:



			Listening for the football results on the wireless on a Saturday night to check the pools.
		
Click to expand...

Yea.......and running down to the village shop at 7pm to collect the pink[News] or green[Dispatch] paper, delivered by the passenger bus.
Just to read a written report on the game.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 29, 2016)

Leaving your doors unlocked
Going down the phone box to make a call
Washing day on Monday
Bath day on Sunday
No work no money
Having a Mother and a Father at home
Buying a new overcoat, a day out to the seaside, a bag of monkey nuts, fish and chips, two pairs of boots and still get change from sixpence.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2016)

Radio Luxembourg 

Manual choke on the car .

Rolls of film in the camera


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2016)

Bulldog
Kick the Can
Kerbie 

All kids outside in all weathers until dragged in after dark


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bulldog
Kick the Can
Kerbie 

All kids outside in all weathers until dragged in after dark
		
Click to expand...

We still play bulldog at Scouts


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Only having a black and white television.


----------



## Piece (Dec 30, 2016)

No internet 
No email and writing letters
Only three TV channels
FA Cup meant something


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Pram wheels came out your nose?

Click to expand...

Snotty kid with a big nose :ears::rofl:


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Everton being good
Mixing plaster by hand
The Liverpool manager living in a terraced house in Anfield
All your mums mates being your aunties 
Cream Soda being green
10p for pop bottle return


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We still play bulldog at Scouts
		
Click to expand...

Can get a bit a physical, even violent, seen many a fight break out when playing it as a kid, are you & LP sure it wasn't Tig you played &#128514;&#128514;

Why haven't you called it British Bullfog, that's it real name, or are we not allowed to anymore being all PC &#129300;


----------



## Slab (Dec 30, 2016)

Buying your sweets by the Â¼ 
Eating Tapioca & Semolina
Spam fritters with homemade chips
Getting the belt at school
Explaining why gran is pushing a trolley round the living room at Christmas with cakes etc on it
Christmas decorations strung out corner to corner in the lounge 
Repairing an electrical device instead of replacing it
Why the Co-oP want your postcode when you shop
Coin operated TVâ€™s 
Spud guns
What is Bakelite
Why has dad only ever had one job
Why have we only ever lived in the same house 
Who is the man from the Pru    
What is a bus conductor


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 30, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Saving up to buy something rather than 'buying' it on tick.
		
Click to expand...

I was taught that way and will teach my kids.

I buy most of my PC games in steam sales


----------



## Doh (Dec 30, 2016)

Whistling kettle on a gas ring. We got the strap and cane at my school. Playing sport in pumps.


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2016)

Could you imagine a cigarette machine outside nowadays &#128563;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			Can get a bit a physical, even violent, seen many a fight break out when playing it as a kid, are you & LP sure it wasn't Tig you played &#128514;&#128514;

Why haven't you called it British Bullfog, that's it real name, or are we not allowed to anymore being all PC &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Bullfog? Not heard of that one ( heck had a Foxy moment there) 
This is the game where everybody is on one side of the hall with 1 person in the middle.
Everybody crosses to the other side of the hall and the bod in the middle has to capture someone and lift them off the floor, they then join the bod in the middle and team up.
Eventually you are left with the big kids who are hard to catch.

It was British Bulldog when I was a lad, but now it's just called bulldog, nothing anti British, just laziness I guess 

Head down and run


----------



## freddielong (Dec 30, 2016)

Having to read things and make up your own mind rather than just getting your opinions from the newspapers


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 30, 2016)

There being nothing at all on the telly before teatime. And it going off again late at night. And nothing in colour.

Having to do sums in your head because there were no calculators.

Cars with starting handles.


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bullfog? Not heard of that one)
		
Click to expand...

Nor me, it was 03.30, the fingers weren't awake!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 30, 2016)

Every league football match kicked off at 3pm on a Saturday.........nobody played football on a Sunday.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 30, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Watching Dad's Army, Steptoe & Son, Porridge etc first time round
		
Click to expand...

As in comedy that didnt require smut, innuendo or gratuitous swearing to be funny?! 

Wasnt old enough to see Porridge the first time round but its one of my favourites. Class comedy and writing.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 30, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Every league football match kicked off at 3pm on a Saturday.........nobody played football on a Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Halcyon days. Dont forget that football was only invented in 1992 though by $ky.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2016)

Playing golf with 1.62" balls.
3/4 handicap in singles'matchplay


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2016)

Homer playing off single figures


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 30, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Playing golf with 1.62" balls.
3/4 handicap in singles'matchplay
		
Click to expand...

same era,leather fringes on golf shoes,


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 30, 2016)

Taking the empties back, 3d (1.25p) on the bottle.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 30, 2016)

Having respect for the police/teachers/elders
Giving up your seat on the bus or train


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dasit said:



			Ringing a girl and having to speak to her mum or dad first
		
Click to expand...

Very good &#128514;

Grandstand and final score on a Saturday whilst eating ham barms from the market

Knocking for your mates and Playing footy on the street

Home and Away then neighbours.... or was it the other way around...


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 30, 2016)

TV went off at night after playing National Anthem. 
Only came on again for "watch with mother" and schools programmes. 
Came back on at 4 pm for children's tv. Followed by the News. 
When not broadcasting programmes had test card.

First video games where made of white blocks that burnt your TV screens.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 30, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			Very good &#62978;

Grandstand and final score on a Saturday whilst eating ham barms from the market

Knocking for your mates and Playing footy on the street

Home and Away then neighbours.... or was it the other way around...
		
Click to expand...

.
you are obviously still only a youngun compared to the general populas on here .


----------



## Rooter (Dec 30, 2016)

the sound of a 56k dial up modem and then waiting an eternity for the porn to load on screen before your mum catches you.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 30, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			Very good &#62978;

Grandstand and final score on a Saturday whilst eating ham barms from the market

Knocking for your mates and Playing footy on the street

Home and Away then neighbours.... or was it the other way around...
		
Click to expand...

Home and away  then neighbours?. That must have been  mid- late 80's...... that's only recent in my book!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 30, 2016)

Rooter said:



			the sound of a 56k dial up modem and then waiting an eternity for the porn to load on screen before your mum catches you.
		
Click to expand...

.
another baby on site ,lol


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 30, 2016)

Rooter said:



			the sound of a 56k dial up modem and then waiting an eternity for the porn to load on screen before your mum catches you.
		
Click to expand...


generation gap.???. good grief that's only about 20 years ago


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2016)

Pogles Wood 

Hectors House

The Herbs

Camberwick Green

Trumpton

Tales of the Riverbank

Andy Pandy

And when "Muffin the Mule" wasn't a criminal offence


----------



## Rooter (Dec 30, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			generation gap.???. good grief that's only about 20 years ago
		
Click to expand...

and todays teenagers get it instantly in 4k on their tablets or smart tvs instantly! bloomin kids dont know they're born these days! The hardships i went through....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 30, 2016)

sherbert dabs,jamboree bags and spangles .
for a sledge it was a plastic bag nicked from to the local farm as they had the strongest ones .
 cowhorns for handlebars on your bike and ape hangers for the braver ones.
going fishing with a tin of maggots and a couple of slices of bread and staying till you couldnt see your float anymore ,mum would come down to the pond to fetch us back as it was past tea time.
 five park drive cigs,and the old man smoking weights cigarettes ,unfiltered.
 scrumping in the local orchard ,and making sure to bring some cooking apples home with you so mum could make an apple pie.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2016)

Liverpool winning a league title ......


----------



## CliveW (Dec 30, 2016)

Knitted, woolen swimming trunks.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 30, 2016)

A Curly wurly was as long as your arm.

Blue nun and black tower were the height of sophistication.

Gary Glitter singing " do you wanna be in my gang" and thinking nothing untoward about it.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 30, 2016)

CliveW said:



			Knitted, woolen swimming trunks.
		
Click to expand...

I was born before the OP's date of pre 1966, but you have gone back well beyond my generation


----------



## CliveW (Dec 30, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			I was born before the OP's date of pre 1966, but you have gone back well beyond my generation
		
Click to expand...

I can go further back than that!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 30, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			I was born before the OP's date of pre 1966, but you have gone back well beyond my generation
		
Click to expand...

I spent most of my childhood summers pulling knitted trunks back up.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 30, 2016)

Walking to school
Cycling to the golf course
1-4 wooden woods
Wrapped dunlop 65s
'Sing something simple' on the wireless during Sunday roast.
Joyce Parker
3d pocket money
Sharing a bedroom with my brother
Throwing water down the garden path in the winter to make a slide
3 alarm clocks for my paper round
One bath a week
Honda SS50
Not getting served in pubs


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2016)

Proper pubs - the only food you could get were crisps, pork scratchings, nuts and scampi fries..


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 30, 2016)

only four gears in the car,no power steering


----------



## Rooter (Dec 30, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Proper pubs - the only food you could get were crisps, pork scratchings, nuts and scampi fries..
		
Click to expand...

And the kids had to sit in the beer garden with a bag of crisps and a glass bottle of coke


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Free bottles of lemonade, orange and other cordials sitting on the bar, to put in whatever spirits you were drinking.


----------



## drewster (Dec 30, 2016)

The pop lorry coming once a week.
Recording the top 40 on the tape player
Fluff freeman
Fantasy football was a game called Logacta which you could only buy by mail order from shoot. (i'd be surprised if anyone else remember this)
World of sport - bi-planes with wrestling as part of the schedule


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 30, 2016)

Farthings and threepenny bits.


----------



## CliveW (Dec 30, 2016)

Radio Rentals and Granada for renting first colour TVs because they were too dear to buy. Also coin operated slot TVs.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 30, 2016)

A family of 6 in a Morris Minor with the youngest on Mum's knee. No seatbelts or child seats and windscreens made from plate glass.
Drawing in the frost on the inside of the house windows.
Having central heating but couldn't afford to turn it on.
No such thing as double glazing. 
Knowing everyone of your neighbours. Visiting them all without being told to and them being happy to see you.
Mum at home everyday.
One family car and you were posh.
Having respect for your elders.
Wondering what all the fuss was over that new BBC2 when all it showed was boring programs.
Party lines and asking the operator to connect you to a number.
The little white dot on the TV screen when you turned it off.
The National Anthem on close down on BBC but not on ITV.
Waiting for Watch with Mother to start and staring at the Test Card.
Being amazed that you could tape video just like audio.
Heavy footballs. Footballs with laces. Football boots with rounded toe caps. Coveting white Alan Ball boots with swivelling studs that snapped your ankle. Desperately wanting George Best boots with laces on the side.
Not buying a new carpet because the old one wasn't threadbare yet.
Wearing the clothes your brother had grown out of.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 30, 2016)

CliveW said:



			Knitted, woolen swimming trunks.
		
Click to expand...

Second that!
Dive in and they  stretched to your knees.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 30, 2016)

Anyone recall Dick Barton,Special agent on the wireless weekdays 6.45 PM?
Or for a real fright The Man in Black read by Valentine Dial(spel?).
Both early fifties,no ! no !I am not that old !!!!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2016)

drewster said:



			Fantasy football was a game called Logacta which you could only buy by mail order from shoot. (i'd be surprised if anyone else remember this)
		
Click to expand...

YES YES YES!!!   Good shout -  loved that game -  the different coloured dice to use based on the team's rankings.    Filling in the record charts -  gave me OCD that did.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Having respect for the police/teachers/elders
		
Click to expand...

Urban myth. Every older generation believes the younger generation lack respect for these people. Plenty do have that respect in every era but people only remember the ones that don't.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 30, 2016)

Being took to the match by your dad and being put in a locked cage or the Boy's Pen as it was called.


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Being took to the match by your dad and *being put in a locked cage* or the Boy's Pen as it was called.
		
Click to expand...

I've ended up in them before and after the match


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2016)

A shared drive was the land between yours & the neighbours that you used to get to your garages.
Sheltered accommodation was where you waited for a bus.
And crack was a gap between paving stones.


----------



## richart (Dec 30, 2016)

Little bags of salt inside your crisp packet.
Watneys Party Seven
Wooden tennis rackets
Footballs with laces that left an imprint on your forehead
Footballs that when they got wet, were like kicking cannonballs.
Proper size Mars bars
Food before Chicken Kievs
Cars made by British Leyland that lasted about a year.
Skoda cars that were even more rubbish than British Leyland ones.
Trains with carriages you couldn't walk through.
Summers that were glorious and winters when it always snowed.
The Avengers with Diana Rigg.
People with hair and no shaven heads (unless they were skinheads.)


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 30, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			A shared drive was the land between yours & the neighbours that you used to get to your garages.
Sheltered accommodation was where you waited for a bus.
And crack was a gap between paving stones.
		
Click to expand...

Gay was feeling happy.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 30, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Urban myth. Every older generation believes the younger generation lack respect for these people. Plenty do have that respect in every era but people only remember the ones that don't.
		
Click to expand...

I really don't believe there is the same respect (Maybe fear is the word)for the Police, Teachers and Elders as when I was young.


----------



## IanM (Dec 30, 2016)

a large bin in the locker room for players old golf balls.... "for the juniors to use!"

Walking to school....


----------



## Doh (Dec 30, 2016)

Me Gran knitting me a jumper for school in one day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			I really don't believe there is the same respect (Maybe fear is the word)for the Police, Teachers and Elders as when I was young.
		
Click to expand...

You had respect or fear, so did I. My kids do. I remember those at my school, very respectable school, who didn't. Has always been the way. Memory is very selective on these issues.

I remember being in a lecture as a student and seeing a selection of quotes denouncing the youth for lacking respect. After reading the quotes the author's and the year were revealed. The first quote was from Aristotle and each subsequent quote had a gap of 150-200 years before arriving at modern day times. It was ever thus..............


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 30, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
you are obviously still only a youngun compared to the general populas on here .
		
Click to expand...

I guess so (38).... but I still used to record the top 40 on LW Atlantic 252 and pause for the speaking...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 30, 2016)

Your uncle having Elvis 8- tracks in his big ford Granada (like a Russian T-34 tank, but with speakers and furry seats).

CB Radio

Snooker was a hot topic of conversation by the tea machine in work.

Adidas Columbia

Liverpool nearly winning the double every year

People talked only about the players, when talking footy. Not owners, wages, tactics, legal battles, takeovers, money ......... 

Woodchip wallpaper (my dad said he used to eat it, as they were that poor)

Orange plastic waterfall type things in your great aunties, and spiny wall clocks.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 30, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your uncle having Elvis 8- tracks in his big ford Granada (like a Russian T-34 tank, but with speakers and furry seats).

CB Radio

Snooker was a hot topic of conversation by the tea machine in work.

Adidas Columbia

Liverpool nearly winning the double every year

People talked only about the players, when talking footy. Not owners, wages, tactics, legal battles, takeovers, money ......... 

Woodchip wallpaper (my dad said he used to eat it, as they were that poor)

Orange plastic waterfall type things in your great aunties, and spiny wall clocks.
		
Click to expand...

but you scousers would be lost without net spend to bang on about.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 30, 2016)

dont forget the ornamental ducks on grannys wall .
artex ceilings were the new must have.
and the coolest car on the planet in the 70`s was the FORD CAPRI.


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			and the coolest car on the planet in the 70`s was the FORD CAPRI.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't for getting your leg over, you wanted a Ford Zephyr Zodiac with bench seats and column drive, you could pounce unrestricted &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 31, 2016)

Fish said:



			It wasn't for getting your leg over, you wanted a Ford Zephyr Zodiac with bench seats and column drive, you could pounce unrestricted &#128540;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

i had one of those ,but it never got to go on the road as it needed too much work on it to make it road worthy, my passion wagon was a Hillman Avenger ,plenty of room in the back .


----------



## Simbo (Dec 31, 2016)

Having to go to boots the chemist in another town to get your photos printed out knowing most of them will be rubbish but there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 31, 2016)

Simbo said:



			Having to go to boots the chemist in another town to get your photos printed out knowing most of them will be rubbish but there's nothing you can do about it.
		
Click to expand...

.
having to go to boots the chemist in another town cos your girlfriends mum worked in the local one .


----------

